

Apple Finally Approved a Native Google Voice iPhone App - lotusleaf1987
http://gizmodo.com/5641271/apple-finally-approves-a-native-google-voice-iphone-app-again

======
lotusleaf1987
Link to view in iTunes: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gv-
connect/id347835665?mt=8>

